# CCK Cleaver Looks Like Crap ... Now What?



## dbmiller5 (Jul 20, 2012)

I bought this cleaver right when Mark got them in for the first time. I don't use it a lot, maybe a few times a week. But now its really looking like crap, and I need to give it a makeover. Obviously, its going to get a new handle but what else? Should I just crap it and buy a new one? I was thinking of removing the entire lacquer coating but I remember someone on the old forum saying it ruined the knife. 

I got a piece of wood similar to THIS one. And I have some ebony lying around to round it out. 

Currently:


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks about like mine, polish it and keep going it is fine.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 20, 2012)

That looks way better than mine.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't really see any issues, what is wrong with it? I removed the lacquer from secondary bevel grind down and found the reactvity not bad at all, ymmv.


----------



## tgraypots (Jul 20, 2012)

I totally disagree with these guys. It looks like ***t. My suggestion is to sell it to me for $20 incl. PP and shipping and I'll dispose of it for you in a safe manner. I have an old knife graveyard around here somewhere, and it will be right at home. Thanks for considering my proposal.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 20, 2012)

tgraypots said:


> I totally disagree with these guys. It looks like ***t. My suggestion is to sell it to me for $20 incl. PP and shipping and I'll dispose of it for you in a safe manner. I have an old knife graveyard around here somewhere, and it will be right at home. Thanks for considering my proposal.



I agree with Tom, but you should probably pay him $20 to dispose of it for you.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 20, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> That looks way better than mine.



+1


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 20, 2012)

chinacats said:


> +1



+2


----------



## tgraypots (Jul 20, 2012)

OK, I'll throw in some music and a few of my better knives can say a few words. Seriously, at some point you just have to let it go man. I know, I've been there. Listen to your uncle Tom.....pats on the back would be appropriate here.


----------



## dbmiller5 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok, I guess I am just being picky. I am going to remove the bare metal lacquer and leave the blue lacquer alone. Once I make the new handle and the bare metal achieves a good patina, I will re post. Trust me...its going to make a big difference. Or maybbe I will get a new one and dress it up the way I was talking about. Either way, its still a dang good knife.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks better than the chopping cleaver I just made look like new.


----------



## Drybonz (Sep 2, 2012)

Just wondering what method you guys use to remove the lacquer? Would a wire buffer wheel work?


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 2, 2012)

Acetone


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 3, 2012)

That looks a lot better than mine. Especially since I dust dropped the damn thing on the floor and bent the tip last week:curse:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 3, 2012)

Have a look at this: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...west-knife-buy?p=130255&viewfull=1#post130255


----------

